# Видеоконкурс от "Zillya! - украинский антивирус"



## Zillya (12 Сен 2012)

Суть конкурса: создать видеоролик, демонстрирующий, как, по Вашему мнению, Zillya! защищает от вредоносного программного обеспечения (вирусов, троянских программ, рекламных модулей и т. д.).
Это может быть:
1) театральная постановка: участник может собрать команду друзей, выдумать и сыграть сюжет (получится короткометражный ролик);
2) исполнение песни о Zillya!, снятое на видео/веб камеру;
3) мультфильм или что-то аналогичное, созданное в видеоредакторе;
4) вырезки из кино-/мульт фильмов, скомпонованные в единый ролик и объединенные понятным сюжетом;
Главной «особенностью» видео должен стать его сюжет: неповторимый, интересный и действительно понятный!

Победитель конкурса будет определен закрытым "внутренним" голосованием Команды Zillya! (дабы избежать искусственной накрутки голосов и отобрать действительно лучшую работу).

Главный приз: видеокамера Sanyo VPC-GH1 Silver

Команда Zillya! определит победителя по следующим критериям:
1) сюжет видеоролика, его понятное донесение;
2) художественность работы, красота;
3) трудозатраты, вложенные в создание работы (сложность исполнения);
4) смелость решения, оригинальность;
5) интерес аудитории, вызванный видеороликом.

Работы принимаются до 30 сентября включительно!

Условия: от каждого желающего к участию в конкурсе принимается до 3 видео работ. За каждую присланную работу мы «благодарим» участника гарантированным бонусом – лицензией для нашего лучшего продукта на сегодня, антивирусного программного комплекса Zillya! Internet Security на 1 мес. и больше в зависимости от качества и художественности ролика*.

Важно: в Вашем творчестве должен хорошо прослеживаться сюжет борьбы Zillya! с вредоносными программами.

Для участия в конкурсе необходимо создать видеоролик и разместить его на Youtube.com, после чего уведомить нас о Вашем участии в данном конкурсе одним из следующих способов:

1) для участников соц. сети «ВКонтакте» достаточно добавить созданное видео в видеозаписи нашей группы «ВКонтакте»;
2) для противников соц. сетей: просим предоставлять на contacts@zillya.com письма со ссылкой на видео и указанными в теле письма ФИО и адресом электронной почты участника.
Создав видеоролик и добавив его в видеозаписи нашей группы в соц. сети «ВКонтакте», участник тем самым предоставляет его для дальнейшего участия в данном конкурсе.
*Размещая видео в видеозаписях данной группы соц. сети «ВКонтакте», пользователь автоматически предоставляет Команде Zillya! полное право свободно использовать данные работы с сохранением авторства участника на своем сайте и в рекламных материалах.

Ограничения:
1) законность: просим участников не нарушать действующего Законодательства Украины;
2) моральность, этичность, т. к. ограничений по возрасту для участников конкурса не предусматривается;
3) неповторимость: мы верим в безграничность фантазии человека, посему просим Вас не вдаваться в плагиат.

Наши модераторы оставляют за собой право отказать в публикации и рассмотрении видео, созданных или снятых противоправным образом, имеющих аморальных или оскорбительный характер или являющихся откровенным плагиатом.

Надеемся, этот конкурс позволит Вам реализовать свой творческий потенциал самыми неожиданными путями

Более подробно можно узнать в нашей официальной группе Вконтакте http://vk.com/zillya_ua (видео участников представлены в разделе "Видеозаписи") и в нашем блоге http://live.zillya.com







Готовы здесь отвечать на Ваши вопросы!


----------



## akok (12 Сен 2012)

Не сюда немного. Тему перенес в профильный раздел.


----------



## gjf (12 Сен 2012)

Извините, не удержался ))


----------



## akok (12 Сен 2012)

Серег, ты не поверишь я как раз эту серию смотрю


----------



## gjf (12 Сен 2012)

Понятненько! ©


----------



## Кирилл (12 Сен 2012)

gjf написал(а):


> Извините, не удержался ))





akoK написал(а):


> Серег, ты не поверишь я как раз эту серию смотрю


народ,а что это?
я ни разу не видел...


----------



## Severnyj (12 Сен 2012)

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> народ,а что это?
> я ни разу не видел...



http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Южный_парк


----------



## Zillya (19 Сен 2012)

*Zillya! становится в 3 раза быстрее*

Команда Zillya! - разработчик популярных антивирусных решений *Zillya! Antivirus* и *Zillya! Internet Security*, спешит проанонсировать выход важнейшего обновления своих продуктов.

Технический релиз, который так долго ожидают все пользователи наших программ, запланирован уже на ближайший понедельник – 24 сентября 2012 года.

Одним из важнейших критериев при выборе антивируса всегда было его быстродействие. За счёт постоянного пополнения вирусных баз возрастает и потребление памяти антивирусными продуктами. Мы уверены, что все разработчики антивирусных программ ломают головы над решением этой проблемы.

В последнее время потребление оперативной памяти процессами программных модулей Zillya! достигло порядка 200Мб, что, конечно же, значительно сказывалось на скорости загрузки и загруженности операционной системы.

Последние несколько месяцев мы занимались значительной переработкой своего антивирусного ядра и антивирусных баз. И добились значительных успехов! Потребление памяти программными модулями Zillya! сократится в 3 раза - всего до 70-80Мб.

Что это значит для пользователей наших продуктов:

1. Значительно вырастет скорость загрузки системы с установленным антивирусом;
2. В системе освободится больше оперативной памяти, что ускорит работу других программ и компьютера в целом;
3. Увеличится скорость открытия документов, скорость работы с файлами и папками.

При этом качество антивирусной защиты Zillya! никак не пострадает. Наш продукт по-прежнему будет надёжно защищать ваш цифровой мир.

Вот как прокомментировал анонс обновления *Олег Сыч*, технический руководитель проекта Zillya!: _«Важность данного обновления невозможно переоценить. Мы действительно провели колоссальную работу. Я уверен, что мы надолго закроем вопрос притормаживания компьютеров из-за работы антивируса Zillya!. Нам удалось должным образом скомпоновать вирусные базы и провести оптимизацию в правильном направлении, что и привело к таким впечатляющим результатам по уменьшению потребляемых ресурсов оперативной памяти компьютера. Очень важно отметить, что в нашей работе нам существенно помогли и помогают пользователи наших продуктов. Ведь без той информации, которая была собрана с их помощью, наша задача бы значительно усложнилась.»_

*Тимур Шарунов*, маркетинг-директор проекта Zillya!: _«На протяжении всего пути своего развития команда Zillya! декларировала важнейшие критерии, которыми мы руководствуемся при создании своих решений: простота для пользователя и лёгкость для системы. И мы очень рады, что делаем такой огромный рывок вперёд. Теперь мы смело можем утверждать, что Zillya! Antivirus является одним из самых быстрых антивирусных решений в мире.»
_
Все пользователи *Zillya! Antivirus* и *Zillya! Internet Security* получат это обновление автоматически через систему обновлений. У тех же, кто в своё время отказался от использования наших продуктов по причине значительного замедления компьютера, появилась весомая причина вернуться к использованию наших антивирусных решений. Все они в обновлённом варианте будут доступны у нас на сайте с 24 сентября.


----------



## Ботан (16 Июл 2013)

*Moderatorium*

Эта тема была перенесена из раздела Официальный форум разработчиков Zillya!.

Перенес: akoK


----------

